# TPF Photo Challenge - December '13 - "What's In Your Kitchen"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"What's In Your Kitchen**"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 





Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,       though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly       thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes       are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art      thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within       five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a       display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote  for      their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There       are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change      that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about   this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It       is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or       reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All       images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out and   thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images       can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on      their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images       submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or   indications    of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and   copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF information, etc. count as   identification and such  images  will  be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.









>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "December '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it       into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when     photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are  excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission email the  photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting  process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## shefjr

&#128522;


----------



## leeroix

i need to get back in on these....


----------



## GDHLEWIS

This should be interesting. . . Now just need to sneak in to the Kitchen without the Wife seeing me with my kit.


----------



## PinkDoor

I'm in!


----------



## mishele

Hey, yo! Let's, like, do this!


----------



## Juga

I have a great idea&#8230;hopefully I can materialize it and make it happen.


----------



## JustJazzie

Ohh! I've done this one before. It will take some thinking to come up with new ideas......


----------



## Braineack

We are going to get a lot of submissions of shooter's wives...


----------



## mishele

Braineack said:


> We are going to get a lot of submissions of shooter's wives...



Let me guess, barefoot and prego, too?


----------



## runnah

My kitchen is terrible so don't expect anything from me.


----------



## Braineack

mishele said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to get a lot of submissions of shooter's wives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, barefoot and prego, too?
Click to expand...



I would assume cooking... what else!?


----------



## runnah

Haha women do do that!


----------



## sashbar

I will not be taking part in the competition, but will share with you guys my fav recent kitchen photo - with a barefooted, cooking wife of course,as required.


----------



## SnappingShark

Just remember, if a woman comes at you with a knife, throw her some bread and some butter. Her natural instincts will kick in and she'll make you a sandwich!!!

I'm in!


----------



## mishele

Bastards, all of you!!


----------



## shefjr

BrightByNature said:


> Just remember, if a woman comes at you with a knife, throw her some bread and some butter. Her natural instincts will kick in and she'll make you a sandwich!!!
> 
> I'm in!


That made me laugh! That's some funny Sh!t right there!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Bastards, all of you!!



Hey I defended the ladies! I actually spend more time in the kitchen than my wife. So take that gender stereotypes!!!


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> Hey I defended the ladies! I actually spend more time in the kitchen than my wife. So take that gender stereotypes!!!



Sorry, baby. Please forgive me for grouping you with the others.


----------



## sashbar

mishele said:


> Bastards, all of you!!



That includes me apprently. I can not believe you did not like the image THAT much.


----------



## mishele

Lol MEN!!


----------



## robbins.photo

BrightByNature said:


> Just remember, if a woman comes at you with a knife, throw her some bread and some butter. Her natural instincts will kick in and she'll make you a sandwich!!!
> 
> I'm in!



Tried that once with the Ex actually.  Woke up in the ER with 14 stab wounds and she was standing there eating a sandwich.  So it wasn't a total fail I guess .. lol


----------



## robbins.photo

mishele said:


> Lol MEN!!



Why do women always say that with a tone of surprise?  Lol


----------



## astroNikon

I don't have a wide enough lens to get my kitchen and my kids in it.  no ex either .... 

I do have a nice Kitchen-Aid blender though
and rocks

If I put the blender on a Fire Truck would that count ?

ooh the possibilities ... maybe  :er:


----------



## ratssass

sashbar said:


> I will not be taking part in the competition, but will share with you guys my fav recent kitchen photo - with a barefooted, cooking wife of course,as required.
> 
> View attachment 61647



...something about this shot,i really like.Not sure what it is,but have you ever watched "Bob's Burgers"?


----------



## cynicaster

sashbar said:


> I will not be taking part in the competition, but will share with you guys my fav recent kitchen photo - with a barefooted, cooking wife of course,as required.
> 
> View attachment 61647




This is awesome, why did you not submit it?


----------



## sashbar

Thanks guys.


----------



## sashbar

ratssass said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be taking part in the competition, but will share with you guys my fav recent kitchen photo - with a barefooted, cooking wife of course,as required.
> 
> View attachment 61647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...something about this shot,i really like.Not sure what it is,but have you ever watched "Bob's Burgers"?
Click to expand...


No, I have not. But there is something surreal/disfunctional about this image.


----------



## sm4him

I assure you that if you throw a knife at me, a sandwich is NOT what you will end up with. 
But then, the only thing "domestic" about me is that I live in a house. 

I have GOT to get back into this competition, and I even actually have a couple of ideas for this one. Although, somehow, I suspect the macro shots of the "stuff in the refrigerator that's been there so long it's changed color" might not win the prize. :lmao:


----------



## mishele

*BUMP!!!*


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Snowy day and I do all the cooking, homemade chicken soup.


----------



## Braineack

rhode, read the challenge rules on the first post...


I submitted one today.


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Lol MEN!!



Now, Mish -- I've given you one of my favorite recipes!


----------



## astroNikon

Was the last day to submit the 13th ?


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> Now, Mish -- I've given you one of my favorite recipes!



Love you, Bear!! You're the best!


----------



## Braineack

astroNikon said:


> Was the last day to submit the 13th ?



says open till last day of month.


----------



## astroNikon

Kewl beans   I  was working on a few items for the photo and I have t take  it yet


----------



## photoshooterOTW

mishele said:


> ....All       images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out and   thinking about new ways to shoot!)....
> 
> >>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
> *
> ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
> 
> ** Photo Title (optional):*
> 
> *Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
> >>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<
> 
> *.....*
> 
> *Good luck!! *



So it is not necessary to have it posted on TPF?


----------



## snowbear

Correct - it says they have not been previously posted.  You email the photo - don't post it.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Sorry guys, the pic wasnt to be entered, just tried getting in on the who does the cooking banter.


----------



## kundalini

I'm the cook in the house and I do NOT have a vagina.

BTW, what's cooking in the kitchen isn't always food.  Is that allowed?


----------



## snowbear

rhodeislandhntr said:


> Sorry guys, the pic wasnt to be entered, just tried getting in on the who does the cooking banter.



No problem.  We both cook, and sometimes the kids (19 & 25) will, when they are here.

It's usually a toss up as to whom cooks which night (we both work in the same building, so ride together), but I tend to make the soups, jambalaya, gumbos and cottage or shepherds pie.  She will usually handle the pasta and red sauce, chili and the poultry.  We both do roasts and bacon.


----------



## kathyt

I have to find my kitchen first.


----------



## jfrabat

I am a firm believer in giving women more liberties...  That is EXACTLY why I remodeled and made my kitchen bigger!     

Just kidding!!!!  (Actually, if my wife reads that, I'll probably end up sleeping in the sofa!)

Anyway, I am in!


----------



## Sharkbait0708

I am new to this form and new to forms in general but have an idea for a submission for this challenge.  However this rule is confusing me a little.  I just want to make sure I understand before I submit a photo!  Thanks in advance.


All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.


----------



## leeroix

In


----------



## leeroix

Any word on when this will be ready for viewing?


----------



## sm4him

Shoot; once again, I completely forgot about this until it was too late. And I actually had some ideas for this one!
Ah well, maybe in 2014 I'll suddenly become organized and productive again.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Shoot; once again, I completely forgot about this until it was too late. And I actually had some ideas for this one!
> Ah well, maybe in 2014 I'll suddenly become organized and productive again.



Yeah join the club.  I unfortunately got sick twice (and I have kids that passed stuff around) ...and alot of helping the little ones get rid of the bug too.  So I had a nice idea but no time to create it over the holiday break.
Maybe next month.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot; once again, I completely forgot about this until it was too late. And I actually had some ideas for this one!
> Ah well, maybe in 2014 I'll suddenly become organized and productive again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah join the club.  I unfortunately got sick twice (and I have kids that passed stuff around) ...and alot of helping the little ones get rid of the bug too.  So I had a nice idea but no time to create it over the holiday break.
> Maybe next month.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I feel your pain. Santa brought me a nice, rip-roaring case of the flu this year. I'm finally about 80% better but it's been slow going! Pretty sure I've managed to pass it along to my oldest son and my oldest niece, too, so Merry Christmas to them; it was the least I could do, to pass my little "gift" along!


----------



## astroNikon

I hope ours wasn't the flu .. we had the flu shot.   Oh well, it's past now. (had bronchitus too)
So I was sick for Christmas and the New Year.
ooh, I bought myself a refurb'd d600 and I wasn't even able to play with it much at all.  What's a dlsr again ?

can't wait to see the pictures for the Kitchen thing though.


----------



## shefjr

They haven't posted the January's challenge yet and the voting for the December challenge hasn't been started yet, so maybe you could try and get them thrown in  anyway. I know they did that in November I think. You all should try. If they don't accept throw them up here.

Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## mishele

Have no fear kids!! I'll get the new theme up today and the poll up tomorrow. :hug:::mrgreen:


----------



## leeroix




----------



## AmandaRobinson

Congratulations! to the winners!!!


----------



## AmandaRobinson

sashbar...thats so beautiful.


----------

